# [SOLVED] BSOD while watching a video



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

I was just watching a video on vimeo when the blue screen showed up. Last time it happened it was more than a year ago and it was just a driver issue that i was able to fix. I can't really think of anything that i might of forgot to update recently (drivers, windows updates, anti virus updates etc.) All i can think of is maybe one of these updates could of caused it because this was such a random occurrence. I'm going to attach the BSOD File Collection app zipped file. I can also attach the minidump file if necessary. I got 2 errors when performing the perfmon /report one saying that  

"A service is reported as having an unexpected error code" and another saying "Device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all of its drivers installed." I couldn't make sense of the first one but the second one had to do with AODDRIVER43 which i managed to find out was about AMD Overdrive 4.3 for overclocking my graphics card.

My system is
Windows 7 64 bit, this system might be maybe more than a year old if that some parts are newer than others

The PC is a desktop and has -
CPU is an AMD FX 6200 with and ASUS M5A88-V Evo Motherboard, An AMD HD 7950 graphics card and a 750 watt corsair power supply.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)* bug check.

_This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.

_BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8801319adbb, fffff88005dee228, fffff88005deda80}

The 1st parameter is 0xc0000005 which indicates an access violation occurred.


```
3: kd> .exr 0xfffff88005dee228
ExceptionAddress: fffff8801319adbb ([COLOR=Indigo]atikmdag+0x00000000000c7dbb[/COLOR])
   ExceptionCode: [COLOR=Red]c0000005 (Access violation)[/COLOR]
```
The violation occurred in *atikmdag.sys *which is the AMD/ATI video driver.

*------------------------*

*1. *AODDriver2.sys is listed and loaded in your modules list which is ﻿AMD Overdrive; also in EasyTune6 for Gigabyte motherboard. Known BSOD issues in Win7 & 8.

Please uninstall either software ASAP! If you cannot find either software to uninstall, or it's not installed, please navigate to the following filepath:

C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\amd64\AODDriver2.sys and rename AODDriver2.sys to AODDriver.2old and then Restart.

*2. *Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.

*3. *Remove and replace avast! with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it's likely causing conflicts:

*avast! removal -* avast! Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for avast! Removal

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

*4. *RTCore64.sys is listed and loaded which is RivaTuner/EVGA Precision/MSI Afterburner (known BSOD issues w/Windows 7, 8, and 8.1). Please uninstall ASAP!

*5. *Uninstall Power ISO ASAP, the device drivers are nearly 4 years old.

*6. *wdcsam64.sys is listed and loaded which is the Western Digital SES (SCSI Enclosure Services) driver. Please remove this software ASAP as it's very troublesome and is also not necessary to the functionality of your system.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

Ok I will try these options and I'll see if the blue screen happens again thank you for the help.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

My pleasure, please keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

It happened again while I was watching a video again. I did all the steps except for Avast because i had a question about that and i couldn't find the Western Digital SES (SCSI Enclosure Services) driver to uninstall that. The question i had about avast is if it has something set aside in a chest so it wont effect anything if i uninstall avast will it then let what is in that chest out and be able to have access to my pc again. I also ran another BSOD File Collection app scan even tho it occurred during a similar instance I'm going to add it just to make sure.

I also noticed that it only happens when I watch videos through a browser when i watch videos straight through windows media player of VLC it hasn't happened. Could an extension that I have in Firefox possibly be causing this?

I was also wondering if Java could be causing it because i just recently updated Java. but i know it's not so much used for video play back as much as adobe flash player is so i was wondering if that could also be a possible factor?


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

I'd also like to note that i did not revert back to an older graphics driver i used a beta driver this time.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

*1. *I have no comment regarding the infection in the avast! chest. It depends entirely what kind of infection it is, so I am not going to say to delete it or not. It's also 100% possible the infection in the chest is causing the BSOD's.

*2. *Disable Hardware Acceleration within your browser:

*Firefox - *


Click the orange Firefox button at the top left, then select the "Options" button, or, if there is no Firefox button at the top, go to Tools > Options.
In the Firefox options window click the _Advanced_ tab, then select "General".
In the settings list, you should find the _Use hardware acceleration when available_ checkbox. Uncheck this checkbox.
Now, restart Firefox and see if the problems persist.
 
*IE - *Internet Explorer GPU Hardware Acceleration - Turn On or Off - Windows 7 Help Forums 
*Chrome* - Chrome GPU Hardware Acceleration - Turn On or Off - Windows 7 Help Forums

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Vivid (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

I reverted back to older drivers and it currently has solved the problem haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD while watching a video*

Great to hear, thanks for the update.

Marked as solved.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

